# Tokay Gecko dissapointment



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I recently bought a pair of Tokays but when they arrived they were not what I was expecting. The pictures I had been looking at when I agreed to buy were two beautiful blue geckos with orange spots. The ones that arrived are brown/orangey with red spots....


I'm not sure what to do now as I'm kind of stuck with them... I need some advice. My plan was too breed them but it looks like I may have to sell/swap or is there any chnace I could get offspring that are what I'm looking for?


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

sooo because the animals not the pretty colour you wanted they arnt good enough and you need to get rid asap?


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

p.s tokays arnt always this big bright blue colour some are dull and some are as what you described i must admit im not an expert on tokays but maybe they will get thier colour when they have settled in a bit? they may be nervous i dont know? but you should have done your research so maybe you know x


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

are they a bit skinny?

if so you most probably have been sold wild caught ones which will be full of issues, mites, infections, stress, etc etc, but given the right care and attention will turn out alright

who did you buy them of? if they look totally different from the pictures he/she advertised then you were sold them under false pretences unless the pictures stated otherwise


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

they will only be bright blue if happy
what you are sugegsting is that they are unhappy about somthing, 
whats your set up like?


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

When did they arrive?

Providing your set ups right, They should change colour to a bright orange and blue within a few days. If theyre feeling settled that is.


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

First of all Kirsty, do you friggin mind? I have done my research, that why I went to the guy and asked specifically for the blue type. That is not a crime is it? Just like a normal person might decide to get a dog, if they asked for a terrier and got sent a rottie, they might be a little frigging disappointed too!

If you are looking for a specific type of lizard and don't receive what you were expecting of course you’re going to be disappointed. In no part of my post did I say "They are not a pretty colour I now want to get rid of them asap" so stop being a troll.

If you go back and actually read my post, you will see all I said was I'm not sure what to do. Now please if you've got nothing constructive to say please go away and bother somebody else.



They are in a three foot by 2.5 plastic glass fronted viv. It’s about 2 foot high with loads of nice climbing hides etc and the humidity is currently pretty high. The female did look a bit skinny but the male looks good. Is this colouration a morph?


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

kirstyink said:


> sooo because the animals not the pretty colour you wanted they arnt good enough and you need to get rid asap?


if i bought a gecko and it turned up at my home a completly different coulour and size to the pics i was shown i wouldnt be a happy bunny either but they do change colour when there happy so if the OP has done reasearch she/he would of known this already


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

you said you were "stuck" with them when your not there are a lot of people who would take them off yur hands. and i gave you advice aswell as "being a troll" as freeky geeky said it might be because the are unhappy and i dont think it is a morph x


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

Astral said:


> First of all Kirsty, do you friggin mind? I have done my research, that why I went to the guy and asked specifically for the blue type. That is not a crime is it? Just like a normal person might decide to get a dog, if they asked for a terrier and got sent a rottie, they might be a little frigging disappointed too!
> 
> If you are looking for a specific type of lizard and don't receive what you were expecting of course you’re going to be disappointed. In no part of my post did I say "They are not a pretty colour I now want to get rid of them asap" so stop being a troll.
> 
> ...


what a great start to the forum, you'll regret that comment, be sure of it. 

tokays are like any gecko,m they can change colour to suit their mood, if they are dark they are cold/unhappy. unless you were looking at powder blue tokays, and you got normals, but the price you payed would be an indicator to that. 

what did you pay £20? powder blues are £300+, maybe you looked at the wrong photos?


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

From what you have described, the geckos are clearly exhibiting a darkened colour due to the stress of moving, and new surroundings. As has been said already, this may well change when they settle in. 

As for specifically asking for "the blue type", would you care to explain this a little further. What exactly is "the blue type"? Far be it from me to be confrontational, but I would suggest that you should perhaps go back and re-read the literature. It will no doubt mention stress response.

Andy


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

Astral said:


> I'm not sure what to do now as I'm kind of stuck with them... I need some advice. My plan was too breed them but it looks like *I may have to sell/swap or is there any chnace I could get offspring that are what I'm looking for?*


thats what shes on about !!!



Astral said:


> First of all Kirsty, do you friggin mind? I have done my research, that why I went to the guy and asked specifically for the blue type. That is not a crime is it? Just like a normal person might decide to get a dog, if they asked for a terrier and got sent a rottie, they might be a little frigging disappointed too!
> 
> If you are looking for a specific type of lizard and don't receive what you were expecting of course you’re going to be disappointed. In no part of my post did I say "They are not a pretty colour I now want to get rid of them asap" so stop being a troll.
> 
> ...



ATTITUDE !!! theres no need to be all like tht :bash:

she added more to it........ be nice ......... explain this misunderstanding.

and TBH if u HAVE dun research you should know that colours can change through stress.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im guessing you just couldnt be botherd to read my post?

anyway yours look similar o this at the moe?








and you were expecting this?










read what i wrote and you will know why ish


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

I paid £150 for the pair, I know the normals are much cheaper and the guy that I bought them from was a "respected breeder" I was introduced to via a friend (pah!). He said they were electric blue, which I thought was odd at the time as I had never heard of it. The reason I'm 'stuck with them' is he's now vanished off the face of the earth and will not answer my calls.

So basicly I was duped. Which is also why I'm so frigging annoyed and could do with out smartarse comments like "sooo they are not a pretty colour I want to get rid of them"

I'm afraid I won't regret that comment, I meant it. I just would like some advice not a moral grilling.


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

Not like those pics at all i'm afraid. They are very dark brown, (Close to black) with these dull spots just showing. I'm hoping they have not been badly treated....


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

maybe you could post some pictures


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

Astral said:


> Not like those pics at all i'm afraid. They are very dark brown, (Close to black) with these dull spots just showing. I'm hoping they have not been badly treated....


close to black is a bit worrying, do you have pics of them and the enclosure this would help x


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

Astral said:


> I paid £150 for the pair, I know the normals are much cheaper and the guy that I bought them from was a "respected breeder" I was introduced to via a friend (pah!). He said they were electric blue, which I thought was odd at the time as I had never heard of it. The reason I'm 'stuck with them' is he's now vanished off the face of the earth and will not answer my calls.
> 
> So basicly I was duped. Which is also why I'm so frigging annoyed and could do with out smartarse comments like "sooo they are not a pretty colour I want to get rid of them"
> 
> ...


i wouldnt regret it either its was abit of a blunt and rude comment from kirsty


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

here we go again, if you wanna comment on my "rudeness" then go to the other thread and join in with that. i actually gave him some good advice also and have condtinued to be nice since.


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

Astral said:


> I paid £150 for the pair, I know the normals are much cheaper and the guy that I bought them from was a "respected breeder" I was introduced to via a friend (pah!). He said they were electric blue, which I thought was odd at the time as I had never heard of it. The reason I'm 'stuck with them' is he's now vanished off the face of the earth and will not answer my calls.
> 
> So basicly I was duped. Which is also why I'm so frigging annoyed and could do with out smartarse comments like "sooo they are not a pretty colour I want to get rid of them"
> 
> I'm afraid I won't regret that comment, I meant it. I just would like some advice not a moral grilling.


what temp have you got them atm and the humidity too? if either of these are off you'll have very unhappy geckos. when my male is cold (when the heat mat flicks off) he can be a very dark grey, almost black but when it comes back on again he's fine, a nice pale grey-blue. 

also if they're wild caught, over looking the whole 'mites of death' they have prob not been fed well over the past few weeks, or had good temps and so on, so they will be pretty pissed still.


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

Thank god somebody can see it from my side. Thankyou. I was beginning to think this was another "rip the newbie forum"

Just to inform everyone who seems to think I am not aware of the stress the can endure and its effect on their colour...I am not a moron....I have done research....I do know about that... This is far too dark to just be an unhappy blue tokay!!!!!


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

do you have any pics astral and do you have the pics the guy showed you or wasnt it online? x


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

kirstyink said:


> here we go again, if you wanna comment on my "rudeness" then go to the other thread and join in with that. i actually gave him some good advice also and have condtinued to be nice since.


 
so why the "rudeness" in the first place? manners cost nothing


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

Astral said:


> Thank god somebody can see it from my side. Thankyou. I was beginning to think this was another "rip the newbie forum"
> 
> Just to inform everyone who seems to think I am not aware of the stress the can endure and its effect on their colour...I am not a moron....I have done research....I do know about that... This is far too dark to just be an unhappy blue tokay!!!!!


you really need to ease up on your attitude, even if you are pissed off, otherwise no one will help you at all. 

see my post.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol your so rude.
people are tryign to help you

liek this?
http://centralpets.com/critter_images/reptiles/lizards/LZD_0002693_20020919004819.jpg
http://www.reptilephotos.com/data/519/medium/DSCF0364Tokay_gecko_male.jpg


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

To be honest Kirtsy I could do without your advice.

I find your first comments very confrontational, how did you expect me to react when you posted that? I'm sorry I got snappy with you, I was likely OTT about it but I am very annoyed at being overcharged and ripped off. So lets leave it now, please don't reply, I just don't want to talk with you at all now. 


I'm afraid I don't have any pics just yet as I am at work, I will get some for you though.


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

wel try and get pics up asap as it will help alot! we can see what the colour is like and what "state" they are in (if they are skinny etc) and try get pics of the enclosure so we can see if everything is okay, without this nothing can be done really. x


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

As others have already asked you, what are your temps? And what is your humidity reading at?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Ignore Kirsty, she's very rude. She tore a guy new one on Facebook because of substrate!

My best guess mate, is they're uncomfortable and I'd advise you check temps and housing requirements. Give 'em a week to settle in and should hopefully brighten up for you. :2thumb:


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

yes ignore the advice i am giving you because everyone else is saying the same anyway. josh is just mad because hes been sending me pms about my rudeness and im ignoring it.

but seriously astral take a look at what i said about the pics and sorry if i was a "troll" or whatever didnt mean to be. x


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

kirstyink said:


> yes ignore the advice i am giving you because everyone else is saying the same anyway. josh is just mad because hes been sending me pms about my rudeness and im ignoring it.
> 
> but seriously astral take a look at what i said about the pics and sorry if i was a "troll" or whatever didnt mean to be. x


No, just ignore you in general. '.

And, good girl. You apologised! Maybe now, work on your people skills.


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

I'm sorry guys but with comments like...

"sooo because the animals not the pretty colour you wanted they arnt good enough and you need to get rid asap?"

"you should have done your research so maybe you know"
"would suggest that you should perhaps go back and re-read the literature. It will no doubt mention stress response"

"TBH if u HAVE dun research you should know that colours can change through stress"

That leads me to believe you think I don't know what I'm talking about and I'm a stupid idiot. I came here for help and all I have had is a troll, and comments that suggest I'm a moron.

Please don't argue with kirsty here, I don't really want to talk with her at all in my post. I just want advice.


My first question. any chance I could get what I paid for via breeding?


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

Sorry its also hard to concentrate on specific questions when you have a load of people launching at me for no reason.

Temps are 20 C night and between 25-28 C day, I dont have a humidity reader but I mist twice a day and have one waterbowl over a heater to give off a constent mist.


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

you still haven't answered what your temps/humidity are. and i'm not saying you're a dip-sh*t and that you might have them wrong but i've read ten million care sheets and they all say different things. so a few degrees out might explain a lot. 

also tokays are difficult to breed in captivity. i'm no expert but from what i understand they lay their eggs onto cork bark/wood etc so trying to get that into an incubator is going to be hell without damaging the eggs themselves, however if you leave them in you risk the parents eating them - very likely. however if you can breed them and make them fairly tame, there are a few people who have recently been looking fro CB tokays that they can handle. 

but really, pictures will help.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

they might be cold, hense they are dark


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

Hygrometer (Humidity) Gauge - Reptile / Vivarium on eBay (end time 15-Jul-09 20:51:31 BST)

£3 on ebay cant beat a bargain! haha


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

you spoke to soon, read above. and I did say I am at work and will attach pics asap


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

Astral said:


> you spoke to soon, read above. and I did say I am at work and will attach pics asap


 
maybe up your temps a bit, they do like it to be warm. maybe 32? how long have you had them? 

i'm not saying that changing your temps/humidity will improve the colour of your gecko, it might liven them up a bit tho! 

did the seller email you pcitures or did you just google them? if they emailed you them, was there any sign that they might not be real? - robbed from a website etc?


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

not an expert as i said but dont tokays need a basking spot of around 90f? or is that a total lie lol dont wnana tell you it is when im not 100% myself so maybe someone can confirm x


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

kirstyink said:


> not an expert as i said but dont tokays need a basking spot of around 90f? or is that a total lie lol dont wnana tell you it is when im not 100% myself so maybe someone can confirm x


 
this it true, but mine didn't seem to use it. i don't think they do activly look for it tho, but it helps to keep the temps higher.


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

Can anyone help with my breeded question. I understand they are a differcult gecko to breed but even with their dark dark colouration (Which I pray will improve) I'm pretty sure these are not what I asked for... would they carry a gene?


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

Astral said:


> Can anyone help with my breeded question. I understand they are a differcult gecko to breed but even with their dark dark colouration (Which I pray will improve) I'm pretty sure these are not what I asked for... would they carry a gene?


can only really help with this when we see pics as we cant be too sure they are not what you orderd or why they are this colour so when u get pics later bump the thread up and more help and advice will be given x


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Astral said:


> Can anyone help with my breeded question. I understand they are a differcult gecko to breed but even with their dark dark colouration (Which I pray will improve) I'm pretty sure these are not what I asked for... would they carry a gene?



hay i think most important thing is there colour atm because they sound like theres something a little wrong :/ once you got that sorted then maybe you could think about the breeding


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

Astral said:


> Can anyone help with my breeded question. I understand they are a differcult gecko to breed but even with their dark dark colouration (Which I pray will improve) I'm pretty sure these are not what I asked for... would they carry a gene?


i think you're jumping the gun a bit in regards to breeding. you really need to get these sorted first, long before you can even consider breeding. and since the guy you got them off as done a runner, and you were 'mis-sold' them can you be sure they are male and female? how old are they?


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

*breeding sorry


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

Astral said:


> Can anyone help with my breeded question. I understand they are a differcult gecko to breed but even with their dark dark colouration (Which I pray will improve) I'm pretty sure these are not what I asked for... would they carry a gene?


 
depending on what they look like when there sorted and happy id expect the babys to look like the parents tbo


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

I would not even consider actually breeding them until I knew their health was up to it. My question was more hypothetical, These are obviously not what I was asking for, but would they carry a gene to produce one? I am 90% sure they are male and female. Have checked myself but I am no expert and don't claim to be one.


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry if you already answered this but I asked earlier. When did they arrive?


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

Chriseybear said:


> Sorry if you already answered this but I asked earlier. When did they arrive?


escc! ahaha. totally not needed that, sorry


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

they won't sell the tokay if it has any special colouring they don't have so i guess it's just 2 angry tokays. let them settle first :2thumb:


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

when you put pics up later try take one of there "bits" so we can also confirm on that im guessing every question you have asked can be solved when you up some pics x


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

Then I have been well and truely skrewed... I'm so upset, I'm suspecting I have paid him loads for something I could have got for under 40 quid.


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

Astral said:


> Then I have been well and truely skrewed... I'm so upset, I'm suspecting I have paid him loads for something I could have got for under 40 quid.


 
are they really vicious? gaping, puffing themselves up and so on?


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

Oh yes, They are pretty fiesty. However I'm sure thats normal?


----------



## cbah&co (May 19, 2009)

like people are saying,
the discoloration may be to stress,
like any lizard they take time to settle in etc..
so maybe you will end up with your blue beauties after a week or so..
hope you do, im sure you know what your doing with them so good luck
& ignore some of the ignorance in the other posts, i think people was just a little startled by your original post, however i totally understand your intentions as i wouldve been pretty :censor:'d off aswell!!
:2thumb:


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

Astral said:


> Oh yes, They are pretty fiesty. However I'm sure thats normal?


 
yeah it is. i was just thinking if they're not, it could indicate other problems. how long have you had them? who did you get them from (PM if you'd rather)


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

what did you do wheny ou first got them?


----------



## cbah&co (May 19, 2009)

kirstyink said:


> what did you do wheny ou first got them?


 
no offence kirsty, im not trying to start and argument,
but im almost certain the creator of the post (sorry forgot the name!) quite clearly said she didnt want to talk to you?:blush:


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

Is it just me or has the sun gave people attitude!

Also Kirsty I think ur comments are pretty rude and at the beginning of this thread you have said you know nothing about tokays so I dont believe you can justify any of your questions or remarks

op your best bet is to get some pics, also do a google search on the username of the seller as it usually brings up other info on them!

Also I think we all take chances and you have evry right to be annoyed, we all learn from our mistakes thou and even thou they are the incorrect colour and you paid more for them, maybe you will grow to love them and thier personalitys!


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

I got them off a guy called David Colley (Not sure on spelling) It wasn't through this site but through a friend who said he knew a respected breeder. He looked pretty professional, came over with a book full of photos of healthy liazrds that he said were in his breeding enclosure. Told me it would take awhile to get hold of the pair (1 month) but I had them picked up and I don't know where he lives and now he will not answer the phone.


Of course I will learn to love them. I always do lol!


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

Astral said:


> I got them off a guy called David Colley (Not sure on spelling) It wasn't through this site but through a friend who said he knew a respected breeder. He looked pretty professional, came over with a book full of photos of healthy liazrds that he said were in his breeding enclosure. Told me it would take awhile to get hold of the pair (1 month) but I had them picked up and I don't know where he lives and now he will not answer the phone.
> 
> 
> Of course I will learn to love them. I always do lol!


where are you based? did you not think there was something odd when you bought them, you could have always said 'no thanks' if you thought they a bit off?


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

I was excited and had been looking forward to getting them. I made a mistake I'm the one paying for it too. The only odd thing I thought was when he said they are an elecric blue morph which confuused me. But I guess I'm too trusting a soul!!


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

cbah+bubbles i believe both kirsty and astral already solved their own problem and there are NO need to add more. useless. and you're starting an argument sir.

btw i just read the whole thread and might be asking something

are they eating right? like at least 5 crickets per day?
what real colour? really dark brown to black? like that perhaps it's not stress. i've got a very stressed tokay that refused to eat and kept in lil faunarium and the colour is just a bit grayish like normal but getting dull.

if you're not sure about the sex can you separate it.

i'm pretty sure tokays dont bask, just keep the humidity high, and do you turn the lamp off at night? they're higly nocturnal.

do they sound? like to-kek to-kek or didn't even sound? it might be stressed if they dont sound.

that's even more better if you have black tokay, that's quite rare (if it wasn't stressed) like hypo-melanistic (i forgot the nam really but someone here has them for sale really black tokay)

please don't comment on anyone anymore, i believe the rude person has apologized and we'll just see.

hope you got it all sorted :2thumb:


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

Im in Gloucestershire


----------



## cbah&co (May 19, 2009)

teiryklav said:


> cbah+bubbles i believe both kirsty and astral already solved their own problem and there are NO need to add more. useless. and you're starting an argument sir.
> 
> btw i just read the whole thread and might be asking something
> 
> ...


 
well now it looks like you are starting the argument as i quite clearly said i wasnt trying to start an argument, i did not realise that they had sorted it out as Astral didnt appear to be replying to kirstys posts at all.:whistling2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Astral said:


> Can anyone help with my breeded question. I understand they are a differcult gecko to breed but even with their dark dark colouration (Which I pray will improve) I'm pretty sure these are not what I asked for... would they carry a gene?


Well, given that the "light blue with orange spots" is *normal happy healthy wildtype* ... if these guys are ALWAYS dark once they've settled down and are happy and healthy it may be that they are a totally different morph to normal wildtype.

Whether that means they are a different *species* of gecko or they're actually a tokay morph like:

Blue Granite

Yes, you may have animals that aren't what you ordered (and if they're blue granites, you might not expect to get normal wildtypes out of them).


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

They are eating fine, Heard them chasing crickets around last night! They are okay as far as I can see, very loud if you go near them. Normal Tokay behaviour. I will post pics as soon as I can...

I don't want to talk to anyone who was out of order ready. I just don't need it, I'm pretty upset about this and would rather push it aside. So would really prefer just to stick with anyone who has been brightening my mood. Which many of you have thankyou


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

yea and what are you doing again? let her go on with her business. aren't you provoking her? just shut up please. 

sorry just refresh the page. and they're still black? that's quite uncommon  any photo will work  

hey btw, forgive her pls. there are many kind of people and you just need to give them some chances.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Astral give them at least 2 weeks without stress etc... then judge their colours at that point.. I have had scarlet red crested geckos look beige for weeks till they settle in..

once you have judged their full potential then have a think about what you would like to do about keeping them..

just keep them as wee fed and watered as you can as as little stress..

good luck


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

sorry what question? I'm finding this thread hard to keep up with


----------



## cbah&co (May 19, 2009)

teiryklav said:


> yea and what are you doing again? let her go on with her business. aren't you provoking her? just shut up please. hey astral haven't you answer the question?


no offence, and im sorry for doing this in your post Astral as i understand how upset you must be.
but how dare you tell me to shut up!
seriously i was leaving it after i read what Astral said but now you carry it on.
i dont want to talk to you.
your ignorant.
you need to grow up.
END OF!


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

You know if they turned out to be a rare breed that would be great, at least then I wouldn't feel so ripped off for paying so much.


----------



## cbah&co (May 19, 2009)

Astral said:


> You know if they turned out to be a rare breed that would be great, at least then I wouldn't feel so ripped off for paying so much.


very good point Astral!
you never know,
try not to get worked up, just give them time to settle in..
unfortunately things like this happen, but im sure whatever they turn out to be then they still be lovely pets


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

this thread is ridiculous!

the op has come on asking for advice about his tokays to be met by someone who throws more insults then compliments around and then others arguing!

I think people need to realise this is a rep forum not jeremy kyle!

At the mo, the amount of people with a do as I say attitude is quite fustrating!

If you want an arguement, sure there is off topic, if not does anyone fancy helping the op out!


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

I'm a girl by the way everyone :whistling2:


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

hear hear. I actually feel better now. The hope they may turn out to be rare is enough. I have them in isolation atm away from my other vivs. So will keep the bothering them to a min (Its hard when they are new not to want to peak though)


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

Astral said:


> hear hear. I actually feel better now. The hope they may turn out to be rare is enough. I have them in isolation atm away from my other vivs. So will keep the bothering them to a min (Its hard when they are new not to want to peak though)


 
you'll just have to peek through the glass, lol!


----------



## cbah&co (May 19, 2009)

Astral said:


> hear hear. I actually feel better now. The hope they may turn out to be rare is enough. I have them in isolation atm away from my other vivs. So will keep the bothering them to a min (Its hard when they are new not to want to peak though)


thats exactly how i felt about my eggs incubating!
kept thinking 'must leave them alone' but i still had the urge every half hour to check see if they had hatched, even though i knew they was only a week old! haha


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

hope that is right. hope you got the hypo melanistic or what i don't know good morph tokay that you can breed and get nice cutie hatchlings.

btw cbah+bubbles sorry if i done something that feels you bad but english wasn't my first language but i'm pretty sure that "shut up" means to "stop speaking". maybe you got insult out of it i don't know but i can't find another softer words for asking you to not bothering this thread. or you just got pretty sensitive.


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

well oneday I'm hoping I can know that feeling too!

Would love to breed. Just the once. See what its like


----------



## cbah&co (May 19, 2009)

teiryklav said:


> hope that is right. hope you got the hypo melanistic or what i don't know good morph tokay that you can breed and get nice cutie hatchlings.
> 
> btw cbah+bubbles sorry if i done something that feels you bad but english wasn't my first language but i'm pretty sure that "shut up" means to "stop speaking". maybe you got insult out of it i don't know but i can't find another softer words for asking you to not bothering this thread. or you just got pretty sensitive.


i dont mean this rudely i am just trying to understand what your saying, but shut up in english is quite offensive and is a snap at someone, 
and i wasnt just bothering this thread i was also trying to help, just like you are. so as i see it this is pointless and no point in continuing, i will continue to post until Astral personally tells me not to, as i see it i am only trying to help. as im sure you will do the same.


----------



## cbah&co (May 19, 2009)

Astral said:


> well oneday I'm hoping I can know that feeling too!
> 
> Would love to breed. Just the once. See what its like


its such a lovely feeling when you see little eggies! a bit manic though as i was not expecting it haha,
but then its just the eager wait!
hopefully you will get the chance 
i havent had kids, but my mum always says its like im having the baby myself the way i get excited about it haha :blush:


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

i've never breed anything and wanted to lol. btw are you sure if they're male and female?


----------



## cbah&co (May 19, 2009)

i wasnt expecting to have a gravid female, but somehow aquired one,
so i didnt do the breeding, but now im doing the incubating and hatching ahah,
fun times :flrt:


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

oh i see. we sometimes talk english here (like just a fun word lol) and found that that word was quite common used here than the word in most fun thread) "ST*U" and much more nicer actually. huh just a different culture. okay then i want to apologize for something i said that irritates you. sorry.


----------



## cbah&co (May 19, 2009)

its okay 
sorry for snapping,
but now im intrigued haha, where are you from?
im a nosey bugger!:devil:


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

Teiryklav
Join Date: Mar 2009
Location: *Jakarta, Indonesia*
Posts: 169


----------



## Russ90 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Astral

Did i just wander into an episode of the Jerry Springer show or something! lol

On topic i got a 1.1 pair of Tokays a couple of months ago and for the first week of so they were very skittish and reclusive and, like yours, tended to look a little dull and drab in colour at first (a kind of dark bluey/ gray colour). I think Tokays in general are very easily stressed and take some time to settle in and adapt to new surroundings, this definitly appears to effect their colour.

After the first week mine became far more active and have since started to become braver by the day, they now quite happily sit out in the open when i'm in the room and the male will sit there watching me most of the evening. They will also happily eat from a set of tweezers aswell (i'm not that brave/silly to attempt hand feeding!)

In terms of their colouration, come the evening time when they get more active mine tend to fire up a bit and become a far more vivid blue with the spots becoming a more prominent orange/red colour. They definitly have a more vibrant "Tokay" look about them when they come out in the evening. Daytime they tend to dull down again.

I would just give them a bit of time and patience to settle in and get used to their new home, once they start venturing out and become more visible, have a look at them in the evening, you may be suprised by the difference in colour!

Best of luck with your new additions, i think Tokays are great little characters!


----------



## cbah&co (May 19, 2009)

thankyou scalez,
i realised that after i had posted the question lol :blush:
bit of a dippy one aswell


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

well someone get you the answer, but perhaps that city is quite unpopular soo,, that's indonesian's capital city :lol2:


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

russ, didn't you use gloves for handfeeding? that's quite nice  i felt the bite in gloves and ya a lil bit painful


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

bloody hell all this over some tokays :lol2:


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

i no epic or what! all these pages from one rude first comment lol


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

:war: lol


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

this will give u some idea on colour changes in tokays these are my females i took the hide down to take the picture hence the change of colours due to being scared


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

This entire thread is insane
I honestly think some of you have lost the plot at times
If you took out all the useless posts and bitch biting it would be a manageable and even possibly constructive!

Anyway for the OP
What about perhaps getting in touch with your friend who introduced you to the seller? Maybe they have some more contact info on them. You could get in touch explain your concern etc and fingers crossed come to an amicable agreement (I like a happy ending lol) if not unfortunately its a case of "live and learn" which is a royal pain in the arse but it happens to everyone at one point or another.

As for the tokays if they have a "tokay temprement" i.e completely insane and psychotic its a good sign. If your concerned about the health of the animals perhaps have a herp vet check them over and have any doubts laid to rest. Just with you saying you thought the female maybe a little on the thin side.

Hope all goes well : victory:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

this thread is just another reason why i hate this forum tbh ,hope your lil guys settle:2thumb:


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

when i got my tokay, he wasnt the bright blue i saw in the picture, but i didnt wanna get rid of him, i didnt see anything wrong with him to be honest, he does turn a light blue sometimes, which is amazing to see, but i would never get rid of him, even if he does hate my guts lol


----------



## erol1984 (Jun 14, 2009)

as i always have said these things are evil and scare the shizzle out of you when they bark i had mine for 1 week and gave them to my local rep shop cos know one wanted to buy them. dont get me wrong they are lovely to look at, however not the sort of thing out can handle. i had to put on my motor cycle gloves on just to handle them lol. crested geckos are much more friendly, you should try and get some of them.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Back to the point - just send em back via tnt,,,,, they're duff.

:lol2:

Above is a 'joke' for those who seem to have sense of humour failure these days.....

Wow - must be the hot weather sendiong everyone off on one ! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

i hope it all works out for you  it must be pretty annoying. i admit i read your post a bit wrong to start with but a bit more understanding now. id be annoyed too if i paid loads of money when i didnt really need to. hopefully there colouring is just to do with their mood


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

*tokays*

hiya seen ya thread n thought id reply i have some pics of my tokays that i got last weekend they still havent compleatly settled in, but one has and she has bright colours and as i noticed today another one is becoming brighter but my male is still quite dark have a look on my profile at them and then message me and tell me if yours are simarlar!:2thumb:


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

but if he wasn't giving wrong tokay why'd he didn't answer her phone?


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

He still is not answering, me or my friend who introduced him. Found out that this might not be the first time and it looks like he conned my mate too. 

Oh well I must admit they are growing on me. Watched my female shed last night and she was really funny, almost ate her own tale! I also think they were...um....getting busy... 

Tad strange as I thought they'd like a bit more settling in time. The female has actually lightened up a bit but the male is still looking pretty much black. The girl at least is certainly just a normal. Not 'electric blue' god I'm such an idiot sometimes! 


I was hoping to post some pictures for you but now my sodding camera has died. Sooo there will be pics but will have to wait a tad longer.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

get another number and call him.
btw don't you know his place?


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

Forget help, ignorance is bliss in this thread.
Geesh whats wrong with everyone, is there poision in the water supply or something because this is what most peoples words are resembling in this thread.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

hey, how're the tokays?


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

How are the colours now they have had time to settle.xx


----------



## mondogenerator (May 6, 2009)

rach666 said:


> this thread is just another reason why i hate this forum tbh ,hope your lil guys settle:2thumb:


:bash:
hear hear...some ppl on here are complete pyschos and seem to enjoy pouncing on others that are either newbs or amateur owners...ie those that do not :
1: rescue
2: breed and sell reps

whilst im sure that most of the ppl here are lovely normal animal lovers, there are some that are way too OTT and seem to think they are the singular rep expert in the world, and frankly the condesecnding tone comes across in the text written by these ppl.

SOMEONE show me their doctorate in herpetology beforee they rant and tell me(or anyone else) that we know nothing!!! 

:blush: astral hun, sorry for hijacking:blush:

Like some of the calmer ppl have suggested...i would leave them alone and possibly seperate them if possible. If all else fails, take them to a vet just to make sure there are no parasites.

Best of luck:2thumb:


----------



## StephanieDragon (Dec 24, 2008)

hi i know nothing about tokay's but hope they are alright.


----------



## ged123 (Mar 18, 2011)

lol i know an old thread but boy you guys like an argument pmsl. :flrt:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I just read through this whole thread. what a load of crap, and to top it off, a load of crap advice to boot! 

only good part was the "blue granite" pictured is mine


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Kept me entertained during my lunch break.

Well... back to work.
(aka browsing these forums.)


----------



## Lc1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow this is the first long post Ive read through on this forum, you lot are off key! 

Hope that Astral managed to find out the information she wanted (I couldnt bring myself to read to the end!)..... :whip:


----------



## Lc1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Astral said:


> He still is not answering, me or my friend who introduced him. Found out that this might not be the first time and it looks like he conned my mate too.
> 
> Oh well I must admit they are growing on me. Watched my female shed last night and she was really funny, almost ate her own tale! I also think they were...um....getting busy...
> 
> ...


I reckon theyve had long enough, I tell you if I was in a viv with only a male for company I wouldn't be hanging around either, I'd be getting busy!!! :lol2:


----------

